# Something Blue



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Morning all! Every watch tells a story - and I've a strange one to share with you today.

I had my eye on this one as I fancied something blue, and it looked like it might close for a good price on the bay. Bidding picked up towards the end, but sure enough, it still closed for a bargain price. Until, that is, tax and postage were added, which took it right back up to the going rate. If only it was possible to collect it in person, from...let's see... Trondheim in Norway. Which, it turns out, was exactly where I was heading for my work the very next morning. The seller turned out to live two minutes from my hotel, and was more than happy to leave it at reception and waive the postage.

The watch turned out to be something of a stunner, freshly serviced with a NOS case. The only visible fault, a few slightly crushed links on the bracelet, typical on a watch of this vintage. If only I had a NOS bracelet to fit it lying around in my watch box somewhere. Which of course I did - it's been languishing on the sales section since last year, when I bought it in error for something else.

The result... Well, here's the pics. Let's just say (aside from the lume, invisible to the naked eye, or mine at least) it feels like it fell through a timewarp from the mid-70s.

Amazing how things come together sometimes!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stunning watch & a great story :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd be very pleased with that :yes:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

That really is rather nice, the integral bracelet certainly works wonders for the whole design, well done!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice one Guy, I had the same model a few years back.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

super cool. Love the colours on these


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Cheers guys! :thumbsup: This one is going to be in heavy rotation for a while, 38mm is the goldilocks size for me - not too big, not too small. My first blue dial too - looks great in the evening, very mercurial, everything from blue to dark charcoal grey, plus that hypnotic, silky f300 too, delicious!


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi

Glad you like it. Very good photos as well, looks stunning. Makes me regret I sold it 

cheers,

Ketil


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Ha! With this many coincidences going on I should have known you'd be on here too. Now I'm guessing I must have missed it in the sales section here, D'oh! Either way, all's well that ends well - many thanks.


----------

